# I have been booked in for the following course....



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

....why, I don't know.

EVENING CLASSES FOR MEN

ALL ARE WELCOME

OPEN TO MEN ONLY

Note: due to the complexity and level of difficulty, each course 
will accept a maximum of eight participants each. Sign up early and get 
a discount on registration. The course covers two days, and topics 
covered in this course include: 

DAY ONE 

HOW TO FILL ICE CUBE TRAYS 
Step by step guide with slide presentation 


TOILET ROLLS- DO THEY GROW ON THE HOLDERS? 
Roundtable discussion 



DIFFERENCES BETWEEN LAUNDRY BASKET & FLOOR 
Practising with hamper. Pictures and graphics. 



THE AFTER DINNER DISHES & SILVERWARE - DO THEY LEVITATE 
AND FLY INTO KITCHEN SINK OR DISHWASHER BY THEMSELVES? 
Debate among a panel of experts. 


LEARNING HOW TO FIND THINGS, STARTING WITH LOOKING IN THE RIGHT 
PLACE INSTEAD OF TURNING THE HOUSE UPSIDE DOWN WHILE SCREAMING. Open forum 


DAY TWO 



EMPTY MILK CARTONS: DO THEY BELONG IN THE FRIDGE 
OR THE BIN? Group discussion and role-play 


HEALTH WATCH - BRINGING HER FLOWERS IS NOT HARMFUL TO YOUR HEALTH. PowerPoint presentation 


REAL MEN ASK FOR DIRECTIONS WHEN LOST 
A real life testimonial from the one man who did. 


IS IT GENETICALLY IMPOSSIBLE TO SIT QUIETLY AS SHE PARALLEL PARKS? 
Driving simulation 


LIVING WITH ADULTS: BASIC DIFFERENCES BETWEEN YOUR MOTHER AND YOUR WIFE. On-line class and role playing 


HOW TO BE THE IDEAL SHOPPING COMPANION 
Relaxation exercises, meditation and breathing techniques 


REMEMBERING BIRTHDAYS, ANNIVERSARIES, OTHER IMPORTANT DATES AND CALLING WHEN YOU'RE GOING TO BE LATE Bring your calendar or PDA to class 


GETTING OVER IT. LEARNING HOW TO LIVE WITH BEING WRONG ALL THE TIME Individual counsellors available


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Are you sure it's two days! Seems rather a lot to me, must be a week surely!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm a quick learner Mav. I have a memory like a ....ahem. .. is it a Rhino?


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hm, Excuse me for saying, but its elephant, and i think it should be weak, not week, and two days would not be long enough, but you should spread the days out one at a time, cos you do not want to fry yer brains laddos. ok, now i've said my piece, i shall exit quiETLY, yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 8O


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

No Raine the word is sieve,....I'm the one holding the course!

Mandy


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Ar! Right on Mad bess ? 8)


----------



## brenbo (May 1, 2005)

SWMBO is very keen for me to go on this course, but wants to know if a section on "How to operate a toilet seat" can be added.

Last night my wife and I achieved perfect sexual harmony for the first time!!

We both had a headache!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I had an A1 conjugal last night. Nearly woke the missus up.


----------

